# OMM Original Mountain Marathon



## Copepod (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm marshalling at this year's Original Mountain Marathon (OMM), formerly called KIMM (Karrimor International Mountain Marathon). After years of obscurity, last year's race in the Lake District made the news - see http://www.sleepmonsters.co.uk/racereport.php?race_id=7770&story_order=asc# for coverage of this year's race in Elan Valley, Mid Wales or http://www.sleepmonsters.co.uk/racereport.php?race_id=6846&story_order=asc for coverage of 2008 race.
There will definitely be others with diabetes competing, but one person with T1 diabetes is mountain biking in New Zealand instead of running this year.
The OMM involves teams of 2 on one of 4 linear courses or 1 of 3 score classes (gain as many points as possible in set time limits), over 2 days, carrying all your overnight camping kit, food, navigating routes through largely trackless terrain  - see http://www.theomm.com/
Personally, I'm hoping it's not quite as wet as last year, and that I spend Sat night in a tent, not on back seat of my car in a hotel car park!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2009)

Now there's a challenge! I always fancied doing that as a younger man, when I was doing a lot of fell running and going on lots of camping holidays. Not sure I could tak the pace now though - although I do have the ambition of running Europe top to bottom on the GR 5!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 21, 2009)

Perhaps start with Saunders Lakeland Mountain Marathon, to be held 9th / 10th July 2010. Lots of courses, from Bedafell for pairs of walkers, through Wansfell, Harter Fell, Carrock Fell, Kirkfell, Bowfell, Scafell (all for pairs, who walk and / or run) to Klets Classic for solo runners.  see www.slmm.org.uk Some fell running experience will certainly help, even if you don't fell run much on the days - you'll be used to moving fast on rough ground in shoes with knobbly bits on the soles! I'm aiming to do at least one mountain marathon next year, with my brother in law, and we'll be moving fast, but only running on flat or going downhill. Key point is not to move faster than you can navigate.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2009)

I've only been up Scafell once, as a walker, and was passed by a fell runner who disappeared into the not-insignificant mist! He passed me again on the way back as I was gingerly navigating the big slippery boulders that litter the summit! Since the leg-break incident, I find running on such terrain (or even moving quickly) sadly impossible. Partly fear, partly propriaception.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 5, 2010)

Completed Wansfell class of Saunders Lakeland Mountain Marathon, starting from & ending in Wet Sleddale, near Shap, with brother in law, this weekend. Coarses went around Haweswater, touching south west end of High Street. Lovely sunny Saturday, dry overnight, then wind increased & rain started just before striking tent on Sunday morning. So windy that walking / running was difficult at times and visibility was reduced by rain and cloud. No majpr problems with navigation, blood sugars etc, but I was a bit slow on uphills, due to lack of hills for practice in the fens. I was so glad I was competing and moving, just getting soaked, rather than marshalling and sitting somewhere getting soaked and cold. Photos, results, reports etc on www.slmm.org.uk


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Completed Wansfell class of Saunders Lakeland Mountain Marathon, starting from & ending in Wet Sleddale, near Shap, with brother in law, this weekend. Coarses went around Haweswater, touching south west end of High Street. Lovely sunny Saturday, dry overnight, then wind increased & rain started just before striking tent on Sunday morning. So windy that walking / running was difficult at times and visibility was reduced by rain and cloud. No majpr problems with navigation, blood sugars etc, but I was a bit slow on uphills, due to lack of hills for practice in the fens. I was so glad I was competing and moving, just getting soaked, rather than marshalling and sitting somewhere getting soaked and cold. Photos, results, reports etc on www.slmm.org.uk



Well done Copepod!  Bad weather might slow you down a bit, but I often prefer it to hot and sunny - very exhilarating!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sometimes wet slippery conditions mean faster than desired progress down slopes... even when intending to go uphill.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 10, 2012)

*OMM 2012 Howgills*

Almost that weekend again - last weekend of October, when clocks go back and people run / walk, navigate & camp with tiny packs, competitively in British hills. 

OMM 2012 is in Howgills, and after missing 2010 because a long drive to the bogs of Dartmoor didn't really appeal, and missing 2011 Beadalbane unwillingly because I could hardly walk, let alone carry a pack any distance, due to a knee injury helping at a cycle race in July 2011. So, looking forward to marshalling this year, then perhaps competing in OMM or SLMM or Dark Mountains or Great Lakes 3 Days 2013. Howgills is a particularly good location for me, as I can stay Sun night with friends who live nearby, and get an extra day in the fells on Monday before driving home.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2012)

Have a great weekend Copepod  I'll be participating in the far easier, more sanitised Great South Run that weekend!


----------



## Julia (Oct 11, 2012)

Great to hear to your marshalling again Copepod! Without kind marshalls like you, these events couldn't happen. As you know I've done 4 of these mountain marathons including the 2008 one (and got interviewed by the BBC). I read your first post and thought "I missed the 2009 one to go mountain biking in NZ", what are the chances of you knowing another T1 who's doing that this year and then looked at the date and realised you were talking about me! Ha ha. Unfortunately not there this year as my race partner is heavily pregnant and I didn't look too hard for another partner as I'm quite enjoying not stressing about training. I love and hate the OMM at the same time. I love the whole idea,  the challenge and getting out in the british mountains, but there is no doubt it is tough and it hurts and usually involves a long cold night in a tent. My partner and I keep a tally of how many times we fall over, but last year we stopped counting when I got to 20! (very slippery underfoot and uneven (not on paths)).  I managed to break both our compasses by falling onto them! D'oh (they still worked enough though to navigate).

If anyone wants to know more about doing a mountain marathon, happy to share experiences in more detail. Done two on MDI and 2 on pump. First one I did on injections did not have good blood sugars, much much much better on pump, but then pump has downsides for this kind of thing - e.g. I had preplaced 4(yes 4!) sets just in case the waist band of my rucksack rubbed one out and always worry about waterproofness of pump when wading across streams (try and keep it out of water!). 

Good luck Northerner with the great South run!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2012)

Julia, perhaps if your pregnant partner doesn't want to run next year, then we could consider team up in 2013, as I'm regaining hill fitness, largely hampered by location - "too far from "mountains and sea" is very accurate! Certain people I know only keep tally of falls resulting in skin breaking injuries on MMs and ARs, otherwise they'd lose count within a few hours 

Hoping for slightly less rain and media attention than OMM Borrowdale 2008! 

Good luck for Great South Run, Northerner - horrible stuff for running on, tarmac, much prefer mountain tracks or trackless terrain 

Right, must get some breakfast before last physio gym session this morning.


----------



## Julia (Oct 11, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Julia, perhaps if your pregnant partner doesn't want to run next year, then we could consider team up in 2013, as I'm regaining hill fitness,



Great! Will keep that in mind. Glad to hear your knee is on the mend and you're regaining hill fitness.

My pregnant running partner has finally stopped running 4 weeks off her due date (doctor's orders). She is a bit mad!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 12, 2012)

Relieved to hear there won't be a premature labour incident at OMM 

Hope baby won't mind being pushed in all terrain pushchair - I'm assuming she'd got one already? Quite surprising where you can take even a normal pushchair, as I've discovered when out with friends / relatives with babies / toddlers. I took my neice jogging / running in a sling just a few days after she was born, and when my sister was having an afternoon nap - neice didn't want to sleep at same time, and it was nice Ocotber weather. Easier for me than someone who'd just given birth.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 25, 2012)

*OMM 2012 Howgills - this weekend*

Based on weather forecast, I've chosen my warmest sleeping bag for Saturday night on the fells, especially as I'll probably be manning a checkpoint solo, with no other body in tent. 

I always take walking poles when going into fells alone eg for stream / burn crossings, but they're also a good back up in case my knee plays up or anyone else needs help to get to road.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 29, 2012)

Best checkpoint I've ever manned - a two chambered sheepfold (not ruined one chambered, as I've had before), with the artistic addition of an Andy Goldsworthy stone pyramid, right beside a stream for delicious untreated water, just above Cautley Spout (waterfall) and Cross Keys temperance inn ("pub with no beer"), about 6km NNE of Sedburgh. Day 1 was frosty, sunny and pretty windy, so protection of sheepfold walls were particularly appreciated. Overnight, temperatures lifted, but snow then rain fell, wind continued, but less than day 1, and rain was nearly continuous. Still, no problem with the right kit and plenty of food, fuel for hot drinks, soup, cous cous etc 

Back to HQ to check in, return control flag etc, eat sausages and beans, drink tea etc 

Then a short drive south to friends' house for more tea, beer, lots of chat, shower, bed 

Drove home today, with a slight detour to avoid a flood where road passed under a railway bridge - and discovered that washing machine had flooded when partner did a load today, so he's been working on that ever since. Hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## Julia (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds good Copepod! 
I realised that this year was the first time since 2006 that I have spent the extra hour (when the clocks go back) in a bed and not a tent!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds challenging for the runners! A bit tougher than my little jog around the streets of Portsmouth and Southsea  Glad to hear you had a good time, hope the washing machine problem didn#t cause any damage!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 30, 2012)

Found a URL for the Andy Goldsworthy sheepfold http://www.outofoblivion.org.uk/record.asp?id=409 

Julia - felt like back to normal, being in a tent on clock change night, after past 2 years in bed - only 3 nights I've not been at KIMM / OMM since 2000, and for one of those, I was on expedition in Chile. 

Not just the washing machine and lamninated floor, but partner also admitted he'd heated the slow cooker crockpot on gas hob (he admits that was a bit daft, but had done it before, apparently) and it had cracked into about 5 pieces, so he glued back together. Awaiting testing in slow cooker with just water initially. Would have been much safer for household if he'd come to OMM!


----------

